# hide away strobes



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Anybody know of a good place to get a 4 corner strobe kit? Also any tips on install on a 07 GMC 2500 hd classic Thanks Nick


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

www.strobesnmore.com


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

got mine from www.lshlights.net


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

nms0219;401167 said:


> Anybody know of a good place to get a 4 corner strobe kit? Also any tips on install on a 07 GMC 2500 hd classic Thanks Nick


Hi Nick
Search for a thread titles 05Chevy strobe install is done. If the pictures do not show up send me a email and I wil shoot them over to you. [email protected]
Put strobe install in subject line.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*strobesnmore*

strobesnmore has a ebay store, they have a 90watt whelen 4 corner strobe kit for 200$ thats 50$ cheaper than there online store
Heres the link, you might have to copy paste into your browser

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-WHELEN-90-W...goryZ396QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Looks easier than I thought.


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

the kit is cheapest at vls.com the whelen kit is around 190


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

StonewallFarms;401441 said:


> the kit is cheapest at vls.com the whelen kit is around 190


Best place!!! vlsusa.com


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Ive always bought my stuff from Strobes N More. They advertise cheapest price so if you find it for less, tell them and im sure they will match. They dont kill you on shipping either like some other people.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I already ordered from vlsusa.com shipping was $12.50 from Salt lake to depew NY I can't complain about that.


----------

